# think suga may be having pups



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

hi everyone ,has been a while since i last posted..i usually just read or reply.Suga is now 3years.we think she may be having pups ,she mated 5weeks ago ,and looks to me if she is..last year she had a phantum pregnancy ..so please God this time she will have pups..i have registered the name sugababe with the kennel club in ireland so i own the kenell name..let you know how things go. :innocent: jo.


----------

